# USC v Northwestern Screenwriting



## EM88 (May 5, 2019)

I’ve committed to USC, but somewhat out of the blue got accepted to northwestern this past week and they’ve offered me a scholarship. It’s not full tuition, but it’s going to be a lot less debt than USC, which is obviously a major concern of mine. USC really sold their connections (both to the industry, but also to your classmates who will be entering the workforce alongside you), the strength of their writing program, and, of course, their location at the accepted students day. I know that northwestern has a very strong writing program as well and has strong ties to the industry...but it is far from LA/NY and does have a much smaller class size, which could be a positive or a negative (closer ties to professors and cohort v. strong community starting out together). All in all, I really don’t know what to do and would just love perspective from any and all!! What do you think??? What would you do??


----------

